# Restaurant Manager/operations Manager Job



## jojo7chick (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi,

My boyfriend and I are very keen to move over to Dubai sometime this year. I am an IT Recruitment Consultant and have already started to set up interviews. 

My boyfriend is an experienced and successful Restaurant Manager/Operations Manager who has worked for some very successful companies/oulets in London. He is looking to take a very similar job in Dubai. 

If anyone could please pass on any advice they have for him or even better some contacts that would be much appreciated. 

Thanks

Jo


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello Jo

I would advise maybe contacting some of the big hotels/ hotel chains out there and just see if they have anything. I'm not sure which recruitment agencies deal with hotel/ leisure/ tourism but it might be a good idea to do some research along this line and then register with them. New hotels are always being built in Dubai and I would imagine that such jobs would be readily available.

Is it not an option for your boyfriend to move to Dubai with his present employer? It might also be worth contacting some of the bigger hotel chains in the UK and enquire about opportunities in their hotels/restaurants in Dubai.

My boyfriend might be moving out to Dubai as well but we have decided that I will move first and see what it's like and based on my perceptions, he will make a decision. Might be worth trying to do things this way! Being out in Dubai, you will be in a better position to advise him. 

Best of luck!


----------

